# ooh Disneyhorse



## SweetOpal (Jan 31, 2008)

Disney, come on spill the beans!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, okay Jennifer...





I have four stalls here... and only three Modern ponies. Having an empty stall (and paying for it with board, nonetheless) DOES nag at me every single day to fill it.

I have been trying to be SO CAREFUL with the Moderns I get, being very picky... and finally I found Pony #4.

Corky's Jez Lady will be joining my little herd as soon as I can go find time to pick her up from Holly Bowers(at least she's in the same state!) Thank you so much to MB Stables for giving me the opportunity to have her!






This flashy mare is 20 years old this year, and Lewella was so kind as to fill me in about her history and pedigree (Lewella said that "Lady" even spent the night on a trailer in her yard!). She's had quite the varied life all over the country.

And... she's bred to Jennifer's awesome show horse "Pony-Vista's Pow Wow." As they say a good stallion makes an amazing gelding... so Jennifer went ahead and gelded Pow Wow (he's gonna tear up the Gelding divisions no doubt about that!) so there will be very few Pow Wow foals out there.

I promise I will share more pictures when they come!

Jennifer does NOT know how to keep a secret, that's for sure!





Andrea


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations



What a beautiful mare. Looking forward to seeing her foal and wishing you the best with her. Enjoy.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice, i like her allot!!










Hey speaking of secrets Jennifer, i believe you never did reveal that secret you had from a while back, i believe it stands somewhere in Indiana ?


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi: Congratulations! We thought long and hard about her, but in the end decided we had too many ponies. So glad you bought her and that she and her sure-to-be-awesome foal are staying in Ca. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations! She is pretty!


----------



## minih (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Very nice, I look forward to seeing the little one.


----------



## Alex (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats!

Very pretty!


----------



## Lewella (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm so glad you are getting her Andrea! Can't wait to see lots and lots of pictures of that Pow Wow baby when he/she arrives.





Lewella


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 31, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> As they say a good stallion makes an amazing gelding... so Jennifer went ahead and gelded Pow Wow (Jennifer does NOT know how to keep a secret, that's for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know it was a secret






Sorry to let the cat out of the bag





And I would say he was already an AMAZING STALLION!!! And I am hoping your expectant offspring will have the mothers behavior!!! And we didn't geld him to be better than he was a stallion, we LOVE geldings!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 1, 2008)

You always pick the best Andrea! I don't think this mare could have found a better home!



Congrats, she was a looker in her prime and I'm sure she still is


----------



## Treciah (Feb 1, 2008)

Congratulations Andrea on your new mare. I know she has a great home. We like the same kind of horses too. And Sally is looking pregnant so will have my Pow Wow baby this summer. Remember to share photos of Quake! Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 1, 2008)

Here Triciah, some "furry" pics of Quake last month. His hair is five times longer than my two mares... can't wait to see him all shed out this summer.











WHOA! Those are big and I don't know why I uploaded that blurry one... looks dreadful, sorry!

Will try for some better pics to upload when I get more time for you, maybe just e-mail me





Andrea


----------



## hairicane (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats what a lovely mare!!


----------



## Steph (Feb 2, 2008)

: Congratulations Andrea! I can't wait to see the foal


----------



## mininik (Feb 2, 2008)

Congratulations! You've got such a lovely little herd.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 2, 2008)

Ohh gosh Quake is looking GREAT!



He's a nice looking colt


----------



## Leeana (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice








I love that colt, will you be showing him modern pleasure?


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep Leeana, he's my Modern Pleasure colt to show. I try to pick my horses in the Modern Pleasure type, a little more on the Modern side than the Classic side.

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (Feb 3, 2008)

Andrea,

Now that you have all these moderns you have to go to Congress





If i ever get a modern i want one like your colt


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 3, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Andrea,
> 
> Now that you have all these moderns you have to go to Congress
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------

